# The Adipositivity Project



## Angellore (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sure many of you are aware of www.adipositivity.com but those who arn't should go take a look. I love these fat pics and they have certainly help me accept my own body. Also, there is now an adipositivity fan group on facebook. Just type adipositivity in the search box and you'll find it. We should spread the word I think. I wish I could have a pic of me like that.


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2009)

This is really great.I loved every minute of it.I looked at it for a very long time and became so happy.Thank you!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

SUPER OLD NEWS... for me, but I know others haven't seen it yet. We've got a few of the models on here actually.
BIG UPS to Sweet&fat and now: LUNA LOVE! Very nice new photo!


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm waaayy behind.I never knew there were depictions of fat women in art until just recently.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

steely said:


> I'm waaayy behind.I never knew there were depictions of fat women in art until just recently.



Which is why I said some haven't seen it. It's perfectly fine! ENJOY IT NOWWWW!


----------



## hollyfo (Jan 25, 2009)

i posed for adipositivity, it was a lot of fun! they're good people.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

hollyfo said:


> i posed for adipositivity, it was a lot of fun! they're good people.



Another one? SWEET! :wubu:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 25, 2009)

S'been a while since I've stopped by this site, so I'm glad you reminded me of it: some wonderful photos . . .


----------



## LunaLove (Jan 25, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> BIG UPS to Sweet&fat and now: LUNA LOVE! Very nice new photo!



Thanks Jon! 
I've been a fan of the site for some time now. During one of my visits to NYC I was asked to be photographed for the site, to say the least I was honored. The creator is brilliant and talented. What a pleasure it was to work with her.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> SUPER OLD NEWS... for me, but I know others haven't seen it yet. We've got a few of the models on here actually.
> BIG UPS to Sweet&fat and now: LUNA LOVE! Very nice new photo!


 

chopped liver?!??!?! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

hey kats and kittens,

just an FYI that february 1-february 14, the adipositivity project will be running a photo DAILY of couples!!!!!!

*"In honor of Saint Valentine (and that sickflutterylove feeling you get in your stomach), The Adipositivity Project will feature a different photograph daily from February 1st through Valentine's Day, each depicting a fat woman with her squeeze. This means images of a more sexual nature than you're used to seeing here. If that sort of thing makes you go all Aunt Bea, better sit this one out, and we'll meet ya back here around mid-month. 

Happy Valentine's Day/s!* "
- Substantia Jones of Adipositivity
​

please check early and check often!!!!

http://www.adipositivity.com

i'm an adiposer! guess which one!​
View attachment danhollyfo2.JPG


----------



## ladle (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW
Can't wait to take a look


----------



## Cors (Feb 2, 2009)

Loving the contrast in the couple pictures!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't wait to pose. You all look so purty :wubu:


----------



## altered states (Feb 2, 2009)

I applied for an internship but haven't heard back. Maybe I shouldn't have put my Dimensions posts on my resume....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 2, 2009)

lipmixgirl said:


> Cool valentine stuff


FUCKING COOL!!!! It makes me wish I had a partner though.
And I did notice your pics. Just not when I said that comment silly.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2009)

lipmixgirl said:


> just an FYI that february 1-february 14, the adipositivity project will be running a photo DAILY of couples!!!!!!



Well shit, why can't I get in on this awesomeness?


----------



## KendraLee (Feb 2, 2009)

lipmixgirl said:


> hey kats and kittens,
> 
> just an FYI that february 1-february 14, the adipositivity project will be running a photo DAILY of couples!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the heads up on the Valentine's shots Aris. I'm pretty proud of todays and lovin it.:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 2, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> Thanks for posting the heads up on the Valentine's shots Aris. I'm pretty proud of todays and lovin it.:wubu:



If that is you and your boy...that is a fantastic picture!


----------



## KendraLee (Feb 2, 2009)

mossystate said:


> If that is you and your boy...that is a fantastic picture!



If you are speaking of the one on the couch then :bow: Thankyou kindly. There are more to come.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 2, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> FUCKING COOL!!!! It makes me wish I had a partner though.
> And I did notice your pics. Just not when I said that comment silly.



And you know what else else? The only reason I found Luna was because FA-DAR, not because I asked or was informed. lol


----------



## steely (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice to see some of you guys on the FaceBook adipositivity site


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 8, 2009)

Bump because the Valentine pics are getting steamy. I wish I could contribute but I have nothing right now. lol


----------



## ladle (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm off to buy a book on Biochemistry if that's what attracts stunningly amazing women like that!
...and I guess I need a good tan too...lol


----------



## Cors (Feb 9, 2009)

Contrast pictures always get me drooling! The Valentine's Day series are hot!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 10, 2009)

Bump diddly bump due to more Valentine pics.

*Ninja out*


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 11, 2009)

Omg, I absolutely love the Valentine's pictures. I'm in love!


----------



## Tania (Feb 11, 2009)

I like them, too. Make me wish I were in love.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 12, 2009)

Aww, the valentines pics are the ultimate in warm and fuzzy :wubu:


----------



## Angellore (Feb 13, 2009)

I adore this picture:
http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/archives/9478_1745602162/321889


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 18, 2009)

Rock-em-sock-em-robots, but that tattoo/office picture is awesome.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 18, 2009)

kiss my ass america


----------



## altered states (Feb 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> kiss my ass america



You gotta wax first.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 19, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> You gotta wax first.



the day i wax my assfro the terrorists have won


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 15, 2010)

It's that time again folks! 

http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/archives/9478_1745602162/342652

http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/archives/9478_1745602162/342659

http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/archives/9478_1745602162/342658

http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/archives/9478_1745602162/342654

It's getting hot up in HERRRE!  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 15, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> kiss my ass america



Wow. Just mindblowing. You two look out of this world incredible unbelievable.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 15, 2010)

not really but you do get a world-class view of my assfro


----------



## Red (Feb 15, 2010)

Such fun!


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 15, 2010)

much prefer this one w my tight lil buns and fake bicep


----------



## desertcheeseman (Feb 16, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> SUPER OLD NEWS... for me, but I know others haven't seen it yet.



Old news for you, but not for me. Wow, those Valentine's Day pictures were wonderful! Very romantic, and very tastefully done. I think my favorite was February 12, the couple holding each other on the bed, the woman's arms enfolding around her lover... :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 17, 2010)

The man in that picture is the one who posted just above you. lol


----------



## Weeze (Feb 17, 2010)

Everyone loves an ass 'fro.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Feb 17, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The man in that picture is the one who posted just above you. lol



Then I hope he appreciates the sentiment. I think they make a very cute couple. The pictures are so sweet and loving, and I have to admit the size difference between them makes the pictures very hot :eat2:


----------



## Tracy (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the site!!!! :wubu:


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 17, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> Then I hope he appreciates the sentiment. I think they make a very cute couple. The pictures are so sweet and loving, and I have to admit the size difference between them makes the pictures very hot :eat2:



thank you mr. man


----------



## orin (Feb 17, 2010)

I like how the photographer is VERY artistic with her depictions


----------



## bbwsrule (Feb 17, 2010)

Adipositivity was always awesome but these pix are some of the best ever.
Thanks Substantia, and all who modeled!


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 17, 2010)

I absolutely love the site and Substantia is pretty much aaaamazing.

Definitely a sucker for all of the couple pics, too. They make me all warm and fuzzy inside. D'awwwww. :wubu:


----------



## Buttah (Feb 17, 2010)

i hope i get a chance to pose on there. i'm always very inspired by the photos, i check it daily. i often become envious of the models bodies though  ...


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 18, 2010)

I love this site... check it everyday.. Love the valentines pics but they are all fantastic...


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 18, 2010)

Had not checked the site in a while and was so pleased to see the wonderful new additions. Gorgeous!


----------



## Tau (Feb 19, 2010)

That site is definitely one of my happy places  I've noticed there's faces included in the pics now - anybody know why? Is the site/project moving in that direction now or was it just for a few of the pictures? Either way, I love it :wubu:


----------



## Red (Feb 19, 2010)

Tau said:


> That site is definitely one of my happy places  I've noticed there's faces included in the pics now - anybody know why? Is the site/project moving in that direction now or was it just for a few of the pictures? Either way, I love it :wubu:



The lovely photographer asked and I said yes  I think it's up to the model really, you can do anything you fancy she's not pushy.


----------



## butch (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a reminder that the annual couples month on Adipositivity is starting today. What a great way to celebrate Valentine's Day!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 1, 2011)

butch said:


> Just a reminder that the annual couples month on Adipositivity is starting today. What a great way to celebrate Valentine's Day!



These are the pics I look forward to every year! Day 1 was a very good start.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going to be a part of this Project very soon... can't wait!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 1, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm going to be a part of this Project very soon... can't wait!



I can't wait to do it again. I missed my opportunity again b/c I didn't check my e-mail enough


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 1, 2011)

Every place I check I can only find a few photos...and it looks like it moved to wordpress...do I not have the right link? could someone supply the newest link...

This is incredible..i have never seen it..and omg there are girls with my naked body..incredibly eye opening..


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 2, 2011)

butch said:


> Just a reminder that the annual couples month on Adipositivity is starting today. What a great way to celebrate Valentine's Day!



YES!!! I can't wait!


----------



## butch (Feb 2, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Every place I check I can only find a few photos...and it looks like it moved to wordpress...do I not have the right link? could someone supply the newest link...
> 
> This is incredible..i have never seen it..and omg there are girls with my naked body..incredibly eye opening..



Here's the link:

http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/index.html

so glad you enjoy!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 2, 2011)

butch said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/index.html
> 
> so glad you enjoy!


 

Thanks butch...  More2love helped me in the chatroom last night too - loved looking at all the photos..


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 2, 2011)

Kat and I have been fans of Substantia for a while. I got a T-shirt from Adipositivity with little thumbnails of a whole bunch of their pictures.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought the mug at Xmastime. 

Now I can drink coffee out of my own ass every morning.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Feb 3, 2011)

butch said:


> Just a reminder that the annual couples month on Adipositivity is starting today. What a great way to celebrate Valentine's Day!



Always, always, always a wonderful series. Can't wait to see them all!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 7, 2011)

It is a nice surpise to see the daily pixs on my fb page. I heart the valentine series.


----------



## JustmeinGA (Feb 7, 2011)

Angellore said:


> I'm sure many of you are aware of www.adipositivity.com but those who arn't should go take a look. I love these fat pics and they have certainly help me accept my own body. Also, there is now an adipositivity fan group on facebook. Just type adipositivity in the search box and you'll find it. We should spread the word I think. I wish I could have a pic of me like that.



Beautiful work!


----------



## Caleb (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, I never knew about this. What a fantastic project. Some of these pictures are beautiful.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 10, 2011)

butch said:


> Just a reminder that the annual couples month on Adipositivity is starting today. What a great way to celebrate Valentine's Day!



The Adipositivity site as a whole is chock full of awesome, but the annual Valentine's Day series just rocks with WIN!


----------



## KingColt (Feb 11, 2011)

Good lawd, thanks for that  
I shall search beaches the world over now.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 11, 2011)

I just have to post about how awesome this one is: http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/archives/9478_1745602162/352712

Love love love it.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 17, 2011)

Is this a reference to the Dr. Who episode? Just curious.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2011)

My debut:

http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/

If you visit today, the pic will be on the main page. In the future you might have to look for it if it's been replaced - look for March 31, 2011.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 31, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My debut:
> 
> http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/
> 
> If you visit today, the pic will be on the main page. In the future you might have to look for it if it's been replaced - look for March 31, 2011.



Ginny! Incredible! :bow:

Everyone looks wonderful!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 1, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Ginny! Incredible! :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone looks wonderful!



Plus JUAN! That's an awesome pic you guys! (Mostly gals lol)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 1, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My debut:
> 
> http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/
> 
> If you visit today, the pic will be on the main page. In the future you might have to look for it if it's been replaced - look for March 31, 2011.



And what a most cheeky and beautiful debut, BBM!

FTR this is the perma link that will work when the next image comes in.

_Oh yeah, I found that missing nipple deco the next day._


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 1, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> And what a most cheeky and beautiful debut, BBM!
> 
> FTR this is the perma link that will work when the next image comes in.
> 
> _Oh yeah, I found that missing nipple deco the next day._



You lost it?! I don't think I wanna know where it turned up.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 1, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You lost it?! I don't think I wanna know where it turned up.



AHAHAHAHA! Oh for Pete's sake (no offense to Pete), get your mind out of my gutter! 

Actually, I found it in the laundry a couple of days ago. I know so sexy isn't it?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 1, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My debut:
> 
> http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/
> 
> If you visit today, the pic will be on the main page. In the future you might have to look for it if it's been replaced - look for March 31, 2011.



I totally saw that yesterday and realized it was you (and some others from here)!!! You all looked fabulous - what a great picture.  Jealous that you all get to have celebrative naked time together!!! Looked like a blast.


----------



## Dmitra (Apr 1, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My debut:
> 
> http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/



Congratulations! You look comfy and lovely. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> And what a most cheeky and beautiful debut, BBM!
> 
> _Oh yeah, I found that missing nipple deco the next day._



Gorgeous as ever! It looks like it was a fun shoot.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 1, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> get your mind out of my gutter!



Nevarrrrr!


----------

